# portion size for smoked salmon



## tsc

Hello,

I am catering a 25th anniversary cocktail party for 50 next weekend.
The hosts requested smoked salmon (as in sides of) with traditional garnishes etc. They wanted it to be make your own, not any pre made hors like a crisp topped with ss and creme fraiche.I have not done it like this for 10 years or so and hoped you could give advise on how much per person. I figured 2 ounces but that seems excessive when I look at it. For guests think 40/50 age group.

Rest of menu ( heavy hors d'oeuvres)

Brie, almond and chutney tartlets (2pp)
Crostini with rare roast beef, portabellas etc (2 pp)
Smoked salmon with garnishes and flatbreads/ cocktail breads
Jerk pork with sweet pepper and vidalia marmalade with cocktail rolls ( bulk item)
Roasted and grilled veggies with dip
Chicken sate skewers

assorted cupcakes

I may throw in a basil marinated mozzarella and tomato skewer or something...

Thanks in advance..
TSC


----------



## ed buchanan

Since it is not in Hors D ourves form and its help yourself, I feel 2 ounces is not excessive. chopped onion,capers, egg yolk, party pump and rye on side. Also ethnics play a part here. If it Jewish clientel they will hit it more. In fact I would maybe bring a package backup. Do not put everything out at once. Time of day also matters. If Hors d are on table, put salmon last.Instead of large fork to dish it out, use cocktail fork,and demi spoons for garnish.Roast beef and porto will also go good.


----------



## david jones

I would plan on a couple of sides at least, refreshing the first one before it looks cartoon-esque.

Or, you could show up drunk and swear a lot.


----------

